# Txt datei von Website downloaden



## Gas2142151 (24. Jun 2011)

Hi,

ich suche ein  Tutorial was beschreibt wie ich eine .txt datei von einer Website downloade und ein extra tut um die dann zeile für zeile auszulesen.

Lg


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jun 2011)

Google hat dir nicht geholfen?


----------



## z-mon (24. Jun 2011)

Hallo Gast,

versuch es mal mit folgendem:


```
URL url = new URL("http://www.example.com/test.txt");
		HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();

		InputStream inputStream = (InputStream) conn.getContent();
		Scanner scanner = new Scanner(inputStream);

		while (scanner.hasNext()) {
			System.out.println(scanner.nextLine());
		}
```

Grüße


----------



## Gas2142151 (24. Jun 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Google hat dir nicht geholfen?



Richtig habe dort nichts brauchbares gefunden.



z-mon hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Gast,
> 
> versuch es mal mit folgendem:
> 
> ...



Ich werde das mal Versuchen

Lg


----------



## Gas2142151 (24. Jun 2011)

Gas2142151 hat gesagt.:


> Richtig habe dort nichts brauchbares gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Syntax error on token ";", { expected after this token	dasad.java	/d/src/daf	line 13	Java Problem


Das kommt bei     Scanner scanner = new Scanner(inputStream);  raus


----------



## Gas2142151 (24. Jun 2011)

Ok,

hmm irgendwie funzt das bei mir nicht...

gibts auch eine andere lösung ?


----------



## Gas2142151 (24. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/10766-txt-datei-auslesen-mittels-url.html

Habs damit geschafft.

Kann #closed werden


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jun 2011)

dasad.java  Klassen schreibt man groß und man sollte ihnen sinnvolle sprechende Namen geben ;-)


----------



## Ival (1. Jul 2011)

Thanks alot - your answer solved all my prbolmes after several days struggling


----------

